# Wet Wet Bordeaux



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

20 hours of heavy rain here north of Bordeaux, is there anybody else suffering the same?
No tv because we are under a tree but grateful of the free wifi on site so at least a bit of entertainment/tv etc. on the iPad.

PCX outside getting wet and sulking like me and too early to open a bottle, or is it?
Dohh
Soundman


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just stopped here after a very noisy night with the rain on the roof after the earlier thunder.

We are just in the Dordogne at Chateau le Verdoyer about 40 miles south of Limoges.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Lovely and sunny 20 degrees here in the Midlands.. 

I heard there was a weather warning for the ile de rea area... Not looking good over there..


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We are in Saumur - raining since last night. Best weather we had was in service areas between Amiens & Here!! On way to Brantome, then Haro in Spain. Hubby getting over back problem and I am doing all the driving so weather is least of my problems. I am either going to fast, too slow, too near everyone else, wrong gear etc etc!!
Like you guys at least we have wifi on site but only means we kow how bad weather is where we are going.
But watching with people with tents makes us feel lucky.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We're in Alsace now and it's 30+. In Belfort last night was a heavy and spectacular thunderstorm. It really upset the dog, she tried to get into bed with us and I had to sit up with her for a while. This morning ...clear skies and sunshine.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Caught the rain at the aire in Saumur, then the heat, travelled over to near Tours and continuous rain all night, and woke to flood under awning, 11 bucket fulls of water later and its still there. Just looked at weather for coming week here...RAIN, RAIN, RAIN !!!! should have packed me wellies :roll: 

DJM


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Hello Soundman,
Pretty wet today here in La Rochelle also. Weekend was lovely, Sunday night saw a big thunder storm and yesterday was overcast but dry. But today it has been raining all day. (Not touring here for work, fly back tomorrow.)


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Crazywater
I thought it could rain in Ireland but this beats it hands down.
Tomorrow I will just let Sue put the hosepipe on me and it will save me walking in the rain.

Great to hear from you again, regards to the family

Paul


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Paul. 

I believe it's a beautiful evening in Galway! Kids running around the garden in shorts and tee-****s. I hope the weather improves for the rest of your trip. We are back in France in the camper in July. Kids getting pretty excited about it. 

Regards to Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Lot et Garonne has had rain virtually constant since about 1700 yesterday but the good news is that it is heading North to the UK.....

Our local area forecast for the next 10 days is here;

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/470370

storms this evening (ongoing with T & L), improving tomorrow with cloud am and some sun tomorrow afternoon and then rare showers for a couple of days with sunshine......

the outlook through to the end of next week is improving although still cool for the time of year.......

The UK met office synoptic chart shows the same trend;

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...#?tab=surfacePressureColour&fcTime=1371466800

with LOW pressure dominating the weather here for the next five days.... - and that will spread to the UK.......

Sorry not to be the harbinger of better news, but the one thing over which we have no control is the weather.......

Dave


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Welll - sun now out in Saumur. Managed to walk to town without getting wet & hubby asleep outside whilst I get supper ready. Everywhere steaming and very humid. I take wellies everywhere, plus waterproofs but put a fan and suncream on board which was evidently a big mistake! will report on weather as we near Spanish border.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good job we did a last minute change of plan and went two weeks earlier. Lovelly weather.
Dave p


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Amazing thunderstorm overnight Sunday / Monday west of Poitiers - the likes of which I don't think I've experienced before.

Sunny and warm Monday until 4pm, at which point we set out to travel north, and stayed on an aire at Montbizot, near Le Mans. Rained all night and road was flooded in front of the van this morning.

Rained all morning as we continued north. Late lunch on the aire at Pont d'Arche (spelling?) just south of Rouen. Warm and reasonably sunny by then and much the same as we travelled on to Baie de Somme, where we're overnighting before the tunnel in the morning. Beutiful fine evening here at the moment.

Mike


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Temps of 30 plus over last few days coming up from Munich towards Ulm and Karlesruhe. blue skies.no rain. Sorry. just saying..iming for francesaying.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

oops. these phones! ANYWAY aiming for france September so hope rain gone by then


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Hot and sunny today here near Argeles sur mer but windy.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We were just south of Poitiers on Monday and had an almighty thunderstorm for several hours during the night. Last night at Oloron Sainte Marie, the locals were coming down to look at the river levels. Two days of red warnings. Now in northern Spain, just west of Huesca, beautiful evening.
Gerry


----------

